# Bsw Bass And Speakers Quality??????



## bimmer5s (Aug 24, 2007)

How strong is the BSW bass????? Can I compare it with JL W7 ???? I love the BSW sub set-up but if it can't punch then there's no point of it. How are their speakers too ????


----------



## mfear (Sep 4, 2007)

buy it, try it.. they guarantee you'll like it or they'll take it back..

shipping is like 15$, so what have u really got to lose?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Our subwoofer system definitely have bass. They however won't wake up the dead or rattle the screws out of the overhead light  It will provide crisp, clean and powerful bass that you can enjoy with all types of music!

Let me know if you have ANY other questions!

We also do have the guarantee. If you simply don't like it let us know!


----------



## BigTex (Aug 14, 2007)

Halston - I need a Bass solution soon! Your box is pretty $$ but it does appear to be clean. I listen to ALL kinds of music (rock, christian, country, hip-hop) and I like my Bass nice and strong. My former car had a pre-fab ported Stillwater/Kicker 10" sub (available at Circuit City) that was powered by a 150 watt mosfet amp...I was very happy with the bass. The box was designed to go behind the seat of a truck, but I used in my trunk no problem. I hear a lot of discussion around "tight & clean" bass and/or "boomy" bass. I'm looking for what I would call "hard hitting" bass...something that sounds great playing the "best of Styx" or some good ole' Garth Brooks. How would you describe your under-the-shelf boom box???


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Tight and CLean 

You can tune it though to be "hard hitting" as you are looking for 

PM Sent


----------



## WickedA2 (May 3, 2007)

I'm in Love with that box


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## aburime1 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am about to order a sub for my E60 but compare to Bassforms Subwoofer Enclosure with 10" Subwoofer and Amplifier - Black (for my 2004 525i) $829.95 . Who has the best one? Both are almost the same price but as far as best product who is the winner


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

I just replied to your email. Again we do offer a 30 day satisfaction guarantee. If you don't love it we can help you tune it to your liking. If it is still not up to par. Return it no questions asked!


----------



## Fragzem (Sep 26, 2007)

do these things compare to the Kicker L7's?
I


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

WAYYYY Cleaner

Won't be as "loud" but that is what that subwoofer is designed for.


----------

